
China used prisoners in lucrative internet gaming work (2011) - longdefeat
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/may/25/china-prisoners-internet-gaming-scam
======
g45y45
This was in 2011. They probably got them finding near hash collisions (by
hand, with pencil and paper) for mining cryptocurrency in 2019.

